# Moebius has the Battlestar Galactica license?!?



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Moebius has the Battlestar Galactica license!!! [COMFIRMED]*

Potential Wonderfest news here. I just posted this in the Moebius forum, but I thought I should post it here, too:


There's a guy over on the Starship Modeler forum that is saying Moebius has a Battlestar Galactica sign hanging up in their booth. Of course, he gives no more information than that.

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=73125

So, maybe the House of Hobbies web master really wasn't smoking crack after all!

http://www.houseofhobbies.com/mobsgvimkpr.html

Also, according to House of Hobbies pre-order page, it's a Viper from the NEW Galactica.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope it is true- They could make some fantastic kits of the NuBSG ships.
If they have a license to make a Viper, they can make others from that series also I would imagine.

.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, this would be so great, if it were true. 

Imagine styrene kits of the Galactica, the Pegasus, the Viper (both versions), the Raptor...not to mention the Cylon ships. 

Sean (who's keeping his fingers crossed--which makes it hard to type)


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

This is terrific news. Now let's all hope it's not some kind of really bad joke.

Considering Moebius' previous releases these should be some fantastic kits.:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

How bout a 1/350th Galactica. How big would that be? Let's see...times two, carry the one...or not.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

nearly 13½ feet long (4.11 meters)
http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Galactica

2500th scale would be more like it at 1.9 feet (57.55 millimeters)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Not interested.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

According to the poster "ambassador_londo" over at Starship Modeler:



> The guy at the Moebius table told me they will be out with a 1/32 scale Mark II Viper from the new Galactic (they chose that scale to go along with the existing kits, like Revellogram's classic Viper kit). They're expecting to do the new Galactica herself in the near future. He was pretty mum on what else might be happening in that respect.


This is a VERY interesting turn of events!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's no joke.

Good news for BSG fans.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet !


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's about time that a mainstream modeling company got the licensing for the 21st century version of BSG. Although, there aren't a lot of really great modeling opportunities to be had there.

The Mark II Viper and possibly the Raptor are the only two scale models that would have any real interest. If the "armadillo" version of the Galactica had more about it to look at, or if it was made in an appreciable size (about 2 feet long), at least the detailing for the landing bays would make it interesting.

Bryan


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar may be of interest.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> Although, there aren't a lot of really great modeling opportunities to be had there.


I'm gonna have to disagree with you on that one. Let's see, there's the Cylon Raider (both new and retro-style), the Cylon Heavy Raider, the Cylon Basestar, the Cylon Centurion (both new and retro-style), the Mark VII Viper, the Blackbird, the Stealthstar, the Battlestar Pegasus, the Battlestar Valkyrie, not to mention the ships of the "rag tag fleet". Did I miss anything?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you on that one. Let's see, there's the Cylon Raider (both new and retro-style), the Cylon Heavy Raider, the Cylon Basestar, the Cylon Centurion (both new and retro-style), the Mark VII Viper, the Blackbird, the Stealthstar, the Battlestar Pegasus, the Battlestar Valkyrie, not to mention the ships of the "rag tag fleet". Did I miss anything?


Berserker Carrier ship, Colonial Defender, Razor version of the TOS Raider, Colonial One...


Since they are keeping scale with th eRevellogram TOS Viper I would like them do the same with matching the NuRaiders with the TOS Raider kits repopped.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> Since they are keeping scale with th eRevellogram TOS Viper I would like them do the same with matching the NuRaiders with the TOS Raider kits repopped.


Monogram just repopped the TOS Raider, Viper & Basestar kits after some retooling and such, surely it's a bit too soon (and redundant) for another model company to put out the same thing.

I probably spoke too hastily in regards to TNS models as I'm not as focused on the newer series and only have interest in one or two models there. Of course, there's always the ships of the fleet, most of which are directly modeled from their TOS counterparts.

Bryan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Gemini1999 said:


> Monogram just repopped the TOS Raider, Viper & Basestar kits after some retooling and such, surely it's a bit too soon (and redundant) for another model company to put out the same thing.
> 
> 
> Bryan


I did not say they should release those kits- 
Moebius had said they were releasing THEIR Viper MkII kit in a matching scale to the Revellogram TOS Viper kit. This would give you a nice side by side display.
I meant if Moebius released a NuRaider it should be in a matching scale to the Revellogram TOS Raider- for the same reason.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> Monogram just repopped the TOS Raider, Viper & Basestar kits after some retooling and such, surely it's a bit too soon (and redundant) for another model company to put out the same thing.
> 
> Bryan


It is not the same thing as it is two different shows.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I hated the New Galactia!!!

But I'll be getting any and all Kits of the ships!(lol)!!

I love a lot of the designs used in the show...Inluding the New Galactica herself!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Again many thanks to Frank and Dave!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beatlepaul said:


> I hated the New Galactia!!!



_You're _the one!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe a Cylon Centurion Figure (1/8th scale) in shiny chrome plating!!!:hat:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Richard Baker said:


> I did not say they should release those kits-
> Moebius had said they were releasing THEIR Viper MkII kit in a matching scale to the Revellogram TOS Viper kit. This would give you a nice side by side display.
> I meant if Moebius released a NuRaider it should be in a matching scale to the Revellogram TOS Raider- for the same reason.


The NuRaider though is a much smaller ship than the TOS Raider...it could easily be done in 1/32. The TOS flavor, not so much (although I'd love to have one!).


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moonman27 said:


> Maybe a Cylon Centurion Figure (1/8th scale) in shiny chrome plating!!!:hat:


Yes, please! And both the new model as well as the First Cylon War model!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, and I want to go ahead and get in an early request for the First Cylon War era Raider as seen in Razor.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RB said:


> The NuRaider though is a much smaller ship than the TOS Raider...it could easily be done in 1/32. The TOS flavor, not so much (although I'd love to have one!).


I know the NuRaider is much smaller- I am thinking more of a display showing the TOS/Razor/NuBSG Raiders all together in the same scale.
Personally I do not care too much for the NuRaider design. It has two long prongs which do not seem to have any purpose other that to make it look like a bad guy ship with pokey things sticking out of it. The Razor and TOS ships look like they have engineering reasons for the shpares and hardware. I know some people prefer the Nu ship, but this is just my personal preference.
I am very happy somebody is going to finally market NuBSG styrene kits- the best news is that it is Moebius.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would love to have a kit of the newer Galactica, much sweeter ship then the original one.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd love kits of the Galactica and the Pegasus from the nuBSG.

Sean


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Straight from the mouth of Moebius:



Moebius said:


> Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:
> 
> MkII
> Galactica
> ...


Looks like you Sci Fi guys that don't normally hang out in the Moebius forum are going to have to start checking in from time to time. But please excuse the larger number of Seaview, Flying Sub and J2 threads. They love their Irwin Allen!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I like that plan! I'll buy a bunch of the two Viper kits for playing with color schemes.


----------

